# 4hybrid vrs. the 4 wood



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay guys: I hit a decent 5hybrid but I have difficulty hitting the 4hybrid and I don't know why. I went shopping at a multipurpose store with the Lotus blossom. while doing her thing I went to the sporting goods section and I found 4 woods under $33.00. keep in mind that I'm not a power hitter, but I'm doing okay with my other woods. So; should I experiment with a cheap 4 wood, choke down on the three wood or just keep trying with the hybrid until I get it right?
replacing the 4hybrid with the 4wood is that even a good idea?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's my take on it. First my hybrids are in the bag to replace the equivalent length irons, not as woods. My 4H is my 3I replacement, and I play it as such with an iron swing. I don't try to sweep the ball with it, I hit down and take a divot. 

But all hybrids are not created equal. Different hybrid brands are intended to be used for different things. There simply is no hard, fast rule when it comes to that club. All you can do is try different clubs until you find one that does what you want it to do. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob you could save yourself some money and just pick a big stick up off the ground and use that it will probabily go as far as when you try to use a real golf club....

$33 bucks is cheap buy it and give it a try whats the worst that could happen but as Rick said I use my hybrids to replace irons not woods.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob you could save yourself some money and just pick a big stick up off the ground and use that it will probabily go as far as when you try to use a real golf club....
> 
> $33 bucks is cheap buy it and give it a try whats the worst that could happen but as Rick said I use my hybrids to replace irons not woods.


I understand the purpose. I'm looking for the next best thing in the arsenal maybe I should go back to the blade I have in my shed or do I choke down on the five and or 3 wood.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I understand the purpose. *I'm looking for the next best thing in the arsenal *maybe I should go back to the blade I have in my shed or do I choke down on the five and or 3 wood.


Are there any surplus stores around Salt Lake? Maybe try a bazooka...

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Are there any surplus stores around Salt Lake? Maybe try a bazooka...
> 
> Buck


I have looked in to the Mark 19 grenade launcher


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What Rick mentioned is very true. The Callaway and Cobra hybrids I tried hit high shots and were good replacements for my long irons. On the other hand, the Titleist hybrids I tried were designed to hit the ball low, pretty much on the same trajectory you might hit your long irons. Different strokes for different folks.

Note that Rick mentioned his 4 hybrid replaced his 3 iron. It seems the manufacturers would like us to believe they should translate number for number, but I have NEVER found that to be the case. My hybrid is also a 22 degree 4 hybrid, but considering the distance I hit it, it replaces my 3 iron very well. I'm considering whether to get a 25 degree to replace my 4 iron too.


----------

